# Open office vs Office



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm in trouble. I've volunteered to get out a bulletin for the local Am Legion and the address list is on a zip drive. When I try to open it I get "Your are trying to open OFFICE and you don't have Office."

Is there any way to get that darn list without buying OFFICE? i really do not want to re-type an entire roster if I can help it. 
ox


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Might try LibreOffice. But I suspect its the suffx on the file causing problem. It might be just enough different that non Office word process program wont open it. If they didnt use some weird extreme proprietary Office only option in creating it, then slight modification to the suffix might let your Open Office open it. What is the suffix of file you are trying to open?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I find Libre Office to be a good replacement for MS Office.

ETA: I just re-read your message and it seems you are trying to open a data base. In that case, ask whoever sent it to you to convert the file format into either a comma delineated file or .xls -- the MS office spreadsheet. Libre Office will open either of those.
As an alternative, MC Excel is on-line as is MS Office and I think they are both free to use.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

For composing, editing, and viewing documents, I'm confident that you'll find Libreoffice to be a satisfactory substitute for MS Office. But printing addresses on envelopes is a different matter. You'll want MS Office if you need to print envelopes. Nobody seems to be able to make envelope printing simple except Microsoft.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks; I managed to get the zip drive open and found little on it that I could use. Starting from scratch. 

Ox


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Nevada said:


> For composing, editing, and viewing documents, I'm confident that you'll find Libreoffice to be a satisfactory substitute for MS Office. But printing addresses on envelopes is a different matter. You'll want MS Office if you need to print envelopes. Nobody seems to be able to make envelope printing simple except Microsoft.


I use wordperfect and have never had trouble printing envelopes


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

LIbra office, open office are the most "MS office like", but Koffice (calligra), WPS, yoho, oxygen and a host of other word suites are available. Libra and Open are the most active for updates and will interact with MS office files the best. None are perfect replacements, but in themself with do the same things as MSoffice.


----------

